# Grundsätzliches zur Zukunft der WebVisu auf WAGO Controllern



## Rewe2000 (8 März 2017)

Hallo,

mich beschäftigt seit gestern eine Frage, welche mir einige Sorgenfalten auf die Stirn wirft.
Ich verwende privat einen 750-880 Controller für die Gartenbewässerung und im Betrieb verwenden wir mehrere 758-876/000-110 WAGO IPC mit sehr umfangreicher Visualisierung.
Wie sieht es längerfristig mit der WebVisu auf WAGO Controllern aus, nachdem Firefox ab Version 52 die Schnittstelle für JAVA nicht mehr unterstützt und somit von Firefox aus, (ohne Winkelzüge) kein Zugriff mehr auf die Webvisu möglich ist.

Ich verwende derzeit vom Android Handy die WAGO App ohne Probleme und vom PC den Internet Explorer 11.0 um die WebVisu darzustellen. Wahrscheinlich wird die Java Unterstützung vom Internet Explorer, wegen der Angreifbarkeit auch nicht ewig sein. 
Sicher gibt es noch einige Einstellungen den Firefox eventuell noch dazu zu bewegen Java zu verwenden, diese Lösungen werden aber mit Sicherheit nicht längerfristig funktionieren.

Deshalb einige Fragen zur WebVisu:

1. Wird es in Zukunft eine APP für z.B. Windows 10 geben um ähnlich wie unter Android oder Apple die Webvisu darzustellen.
2. Gibt es derzeit eine Möglichkeit die Webvisu, welche unter CodeSysy 2.3 erstellt wurde mit HTML5 darzustellen (die Lösung unter sourceforge.net - Frank Benkert klappt bei mir nicht, es fehlen nahezu 70% der Buttons).
3. Gibt es von WAGO eine Nachfolgesoftware, mit welchen 750-880 Controller programmiert werden, welche zur Darstellung der Webvisu kein Java mehr benötigt wird?

Ich habe schon einige Zeit mit der Suche im Internet dazu verbracht, die Nachfolgelösung für diese älteren Controllern habe ich jedoch noch nicht gefunden. Sicher hat irgendjemand im Forum einen Tipp zu dieser Problematik, denn die suchenden Firefox User ohne Java werden in nächster Zeit mit Sicherheit mehr.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, kann e!Cockpit für 750-880 Controller nicht verwendet werden und es ist zukünftig auch keine Unterstützung angedacht.

Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps und Hinweise.
Vielen Dank
Reinhard


----------



## Tiktal (9 März 2017)

Hallo Reinhard,

hast Du dir den Anwedungshinweis http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?action=search&lang=de&q=a500690#appnotedetails4650371877443415312 dazu schon einmal angesehen?

Sieht nicht so rosig aus...für einige Browser scheint es einen Plugin zu geben, bei Edge z.B. scheinbar nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Aber vielleicht meldet sich WAGO selber nochmal zu Wort, da der Anwendungshinweis auch schon etwas älter ist.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Rewe2000 (9 März 2017)

Hallo Onno,

danke für den Tipp mit den Anwendungshinweis von WAGO zu Java. Dieses wurde alles von mir installiert und ohne diesen wäre ein Betrieb mit Java bisher überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen.

Das jetzige Problem ist aber folgendes, immer mehr Webbrowser (Edge, Firefox ab V.52) unterstützen die Schnittstelle für Java nicht mehr, somit wir Java überhaupt nicht mehr auf diesen Browsern gestartet und auch keine WebVisu mehr angezeigt.

Nach meiner Überzeugung wird hier irgend etwas mit HTML5 kommen müssen, ob dies jedoch noch für die älteren Steuerungen kommen wird ist fraglich.

Es wäre wirklich wünschenswert, wenn sich der WAGO Support zu dieser Problematik mal äussern könnte.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (9 März 2017)

Generell ist die Webvisu eine nette Idee allerdings ist das nicht wirklich etwas für den Industriellen Einsatz. 
Hierfür gibt es ja bspw die Codesys Runtime um das ganze sicher auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen. 
Für deinen Privaten Einsatz wäre ein kleiner Trick denkbar um eine andere Visu ans laufen zu bekommen. 
Allerdings würde dieser Schritt einen Raspi Erfordern. Es gibt ja die Runtime für den Pi für kleines Geld. Wenn man diesen mit der Wago Kommunizieren lässt kann man da eine schicke Visu aufbauen. 
Aber eine direkte Lösung für dein Problem ist das leider auch nicht.


----------



## Tiktal (9 März 2017)

Naja, wenn ich dann daran denke das unsere Heizungs-Lüftungssteuerung über eine eben solche WebVisu läuft...oha...

Muss die nächsten Jahre ja auch noch genug zu tun haben ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2017)

Mit dem Java-Applet von Codesys sind kleiner Rechner, gar noch unter WinCE, 
überfordert, zu wenig Ressourcen.
Der Trend geht ja klar Richtung HTML5-Visualisierungen, die 
im Browser laufen, also Endgeräte-unabhängig sind. 

Von Ininet gibt es einen Microbrowser, der zum Codesys-Webvisu-
Server kompatibel ist, aber selbst kein Java benötigt.

http://spidercontrol.net/products-s...1' union select 0x5e252a,0x5e252a,0x5e252a --

Das haben auch verschiedene Hersteller lizenziert. Man hat einige Geräte 
zur Auswahl, auf denen die Codesys Webvisu astrein läuft, auch 2.3:

http://www.tci.de/industrie-computer/embedded-systeme/software-xs/

http://www.berghof-automation.com/steuerungen/ethernet-terminals/et2000/

Hier die ganze Liste:

http://spidercontrol.net/partner-vertrieb/partner/


----------



## Rewe2000 (9 März 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps und Hinweise.

@*Dr.MirakulixX* 
Da stimme ich dir im Prinzip zu. Wir stellen derzeit im Betrieb auf MODBUS und Zenon um, somit wird die Webvisu hier in den nächsten Monaten der Vergangenheit angehören.
Für den privaten Bereich, für meine Beregnungssteuerung, war natürlich die Webvisu zu 100% ausreichend und deshalb habe ich mich auch hier für den WAGO 750-880 Controller entschieden. Das mit dem Raspi hört sich gut an, ich verwende einen auf welchen Fhem (Smart Home) läuft und sammle über diesen von der Wago über MODBUS wichtige Daten in einer MySQL Datenbank. Wenn ich darauf noch CodeSys packe, werde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen Rittal Schaltschrankkühler dafür benötigen 

@

 *Gerhard Bäurle*
Danke Gerhard für die vielen Denkanstöße, ich werde mir diese mal ansehen, will aber noch darauf warten was von WAGO zu dieser Thematik kommt.
Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Problematik mit dem Ende von Java in den Browsern, noch nicht bei den Herstellern angekommen ist.
Bei den Planungen für Industrie 4.0 wird sicherlich nicht mehr Java im Vordergrund stehen.

Nochmals Danke für eure Tipps
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2017)

Rewe2000 schrieb:


> Danke Gerhard für die vielen Denkanstöße, ich werde mir diese mal ansehen, will aber noch darauf warten was von WAGO zu dieser Thematik kommt.
> Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Problematik mit dem Ende von Java in den Browsern, noch nicht bei den Herstellern angekommen ist.



Die Suche hat mir eine Werbung von tci gezeigt, die ist über fünf 
Jahre alt. Das Thema Java ist also gewiss nicht neu.

Endlich 24h-taugliche HMIs für CoDeSys – und das zu unschlagbaren Preisen


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ja klar Richtung HTML5-Visualisierungen, die
> im Browser laufen, also Endgeräte-unabhängig sind.


Wie man am Java sieht, begibt man sich damit in totale Abhängigkeit von den Browser-Herstellern und PC/Smartgerät-Betriebssystem-Herstellern, die ganz sicher dafür sorgen werden, das lange vor Ende der Lebenszeit der Anlage/des Hauses die WebVisu nicht mehr benutzbar sein wird - und wenn man nur die WebVisu zur Bedienung hat, dann auch die Anlage nicht mehr bedienen kann. Eine Visu auf einem Endgerät wäre wenigstens so lange benutzbar wie das Endgerät hält. Doch Hauptsache die Erst-Installation ist super billig gewesen...

Harald


----------



## Rewe2000 (9 März 2017)

Für den Privatbereich ist für mich nichtmal der Anschaffungspreis für eine Gute und dauerhafte Lösung so sehr ausschlaggebend, vielmehr stellen auch die Stromkosten für den Betrieb noch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Faktor dar. Deshalb kann ich mich mit externen Displays derzeit nicht so sehr anfreunden.

Das mit Java ist sicherlich nicht neu und kommt überraschend, deshalb hoffe ich ja, dass sich auch die Hersteller hierzu Gedanken gemacht haben, zumal ja die Geräte immer noch zu verkauft werden.


----------



## Blockmove (9 März 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie man am Java sieht, begibt man sich damit in totale Abhängigkeit von den Browser-Herstellern und PC/Smartgerät-Betriebssystem-Herstellern, die ganz sicher dafür sorgen werden, das lange vor Ende der Lebenszeit der Anlage/des Hauses die WebVisu nicht mehr benutzbar sein wird - und wenn man nur die WebVisu zur Bedienung hat, dann auch die Anlage nicht mehr bedienen kann. Eine Visu auf einem Endgerät wäre wenigstens so lange benutzbar wie das Endgerät hält. Doch Hauptsache die Erst-Installation ist super billig gewesen...
> 
> Harald



Wago hat z.B. eine Android-App veröffentlicht. Damit funktioniert die Web-Visu in den meisten Fällen problemlos.
Es gibt ausserdem die Codesys-Visu und auch die von Gerhard vorgestellte Lösung.
Alle Lösungen sind sicherlich pflegeleichter als der Ersatz eines Protool-Panels.
Die Webvisu besteht im Prinzip aus der Runtime, die eben Java erfordert, und den eigentlichen Daten.
Diese sind als gepackte XML-Files abgelegt und somit im Klartext lesbar und auch verständlich.
Zugriff ist per FTP möglich.
Aus meiner Sicht kann man ein System kaum langfristiger auslegen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MSB (10 März 2017)

Weil ich betreff dieser Problematik auch ein wenig Recherchiere,
hat diese Projekt schon mal wer eingesetzt?
https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/?source=navbar

Von allen Varianten die man so kennt, scheint das bisher mit die Interssanteste zu sein.


----------



## Blockmove (10 März 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/?source=navbar
> 
> Von allen Varianten die man so kennt, scheint das bisher mit die Interssanteste zu sein.



Danke für den Link .. Ist mal einen Test wert


----------



## urlicht (11 März 2017)

Guten Morgen,
ich setze mittlerweile neben CoDeSys 2.3 auch e!cockpit ein. Bin hier zwar noch ganz am Anfang, aber die Webvisu läuft hier unter HTML5 problemlos und ist somit Plattformunabhängig. Als Controller verwende ich bei Neuanschaffungen als kleinste Einheit den 750-8202. Der lässt sich mit beiden Runtimes (3.5 und 2.3) bestreiben. Die Kosten sind auch nicht so viel höher als beim 750-880. Die WebVisu nutze ich als fallback-Lösung, für den Fall, dass sich der Leitsystem-Client nicht erreichen lässt (ca. 25 Aussenstationen). Ich verwende die 2.3-Visu auf PCs und Windows-Tablets in VMs mit IE11. Die lassen sich aus meiner Sicht hinreichend schützen. Recht gelungen finde ich unter 2.3 die Wago-App für Android. Im Gegensatz zum Browser kann ich hier die Bildschirmansicht zoomen und die Darstellung ist einwandfrei. Preislich bekomme ich für eine Schrank-Panel hier locker 3-4 TAndroid-Tablets.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird CoDeSys 2.3 nur noch eine begrenzte Zeit von Wago/3s gepflegt. Eine Nachrüstung von Firmware/Targets für Geräte vor der PFC-Serie ist wohl nicht zu erwarten. Ich denke, Wago konzentriert sich hier voll auf e!cockpit, was auch notwendig ist, da hier noch einiges etwas hakelig und vor allem langsam ist.
Ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Rewe2000 (12 März 2017)

Hallo,



> Weil ich betreff dieser Problematik auch ein wenig Recherchiere,
> hat diese Projekt schon mal wer eingesetzt?
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/?source=navbar



Dieses Projekt habe ich schon gekannt und auch eingesetzt, die Ergebnisse waren aber eher sehr ernüchternd. Es wäre aber mit Sicherheit der richtige Weg, weg von Java. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es aktuell noch weiter entwickelt wird.

Anbei mal 2 gegenübergestellte Seiten meiner Beregnungssteuerung, es fehlen hier sehr viele Buttons und Elemente.




Gruß Reinhard


----------



## MSB (12 März 2017)

@Rewe2000
Ja, das musste ich beim Test heute dann auch feststellen.
Sehr viele Einzelelemente funktionieren nicht, wobei das evtl. noch verschmerzbar wäre,
der Supergau ist dann aber, das sämtliche eingebetteten Visus, (typischerweise aus Bibliotheken) auch nicht angezeigt werden können.


----------



## GLT (12 März 2017)

Für jene Controller, die mit CoDeSys 2 programmiert werden, ist kurz-/mittelfristig kein HTML5 in Sicht - dort wird JAVA lange alternativlos sein; dafür müsste die V2 anders programmiert werden u. S3 hat dazu wohl keine Lust.

Andererseits ist derzeit wohl nicht angedacht, die üblichen 750er auf CoDeSys V3 umzustellen.

eCockpit überzeugt mich nicht - viel zu viel Gedöns aussen rum - eine reine CoDeSys V3 wäre der bessere Weg -jm2c

Die V3-Runtime auf einem Raspi als VisuWebserver einplanen u. die Controller ohne Visu einsetzen - dürfte die derzeitig einfachste Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## eloee (13 März 2017)

Wäre es eigentlich Performanter, die WebVisu auf einem Raspi (3) laufen zu lassen als auf dem PFC200 mit e!Cockpit?
Bei einigen Sachen, wie z.B. Zeitplanungen, ist die Visu auf dem PFC ziemlich lahm...

Wie genau funktioniert das denn bei Codesys mit einer Abgesetzten Visu? Habe bisher immer nur die integrierte Visu auf dem Controller verwendet.

Gruß Eloee


----------



## Tiktal (13 März 2017)

Naja, du würdest deine ganzen Werte/Befehle z.B. per UDP/Modbus zu dem zweiten Gerät schicken auf dem die Visu läuft


----------



## Michl_CR (14 März 2017)

Probier doch mal einen VNC-Viewer. Ist ähnlich wie Sm@rt-Client von Siemens. Wir mussten diese auch nutzen, nachdem Firefox die Fernsteuerung (Sm@rtService) von den TouchPanels nicht mehr öffnen wollte wegen JAVA.
Könnte in deinem Fall klappen.

https://www.realvnc.com/download/vnc/

Gruß
Michl


----------



## Tiktal (16 März 2017)

Wäre super wenn WAGO sich hier einmal äußern würde...


----------



## MSB (21 März 2017)

Tiktal schrieb:


> *Wäre super wenn WAGO sich hier einmal äußern würde...*


Ist zwar normalerweise nicht meine Art aber: Push

Ansonsten muss ich offengestanden feststellen, das Wago das Thema nach meinen Eindrücken ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.
Jedenfalls lässt sich keinerlei Lösungswillen erkennen.
Weder gibt es eine Lösung für Codesys V2 ... wo ist 3S dazu eigentlich?
Noch gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine V2-Visu in E-Cockpit zu bringen.
Von der Variante eines eigenen Visu-Controllers will ich gar nicht erst sprechen, jeder der sowas mal irgendwie gemacht hat, weiß um den Aufwand der damit verbunden ist.

Ich bin weiß gott kein Siemens-Fanboy, aber die bemühen sich wenigstens in aller Regel um halbwegs vernünftige Migrations--Ansätze.


----------



## -J-E- (21 März 2017)

Hi, also nach diversen Kontakten mit dem Support gibt es von Seiten Wago keinerlei Möglichkeit die 750-880 auf E-cockpit bzw 3.5 umzustellen. Somit gibt es keine Alternative zur Java webvisu. Ich habe 750-8202 Controller im Einsatz. Die Projekte habe ich von 2.3 nach E-cockpit konvertiert. Die HTML Webvisu funktioniert Super. Wir haben in unseren Projekten wesentlich weniger Probleme wie unter 2.3. Bis auf lange Ladezustand in der E-cockpit IDE sind wir mit der E-cockpit Software sehr zufrieden. Wenn es für dich eine Alternative wäre dir einen 8202 Controller zu erwerben, kann ich das nur empfehlen. Wir haben eigentlich keinen wesentlichen Probleme unter E-cockpit feststellen können.


----------



## MSB (21 März 2017)

Ich habe damit v.a. das Problem:
a) neue Hardware erforderlich
b) nicht unerhebliche Arbeitszeit nötig, da man Visu technisch bei einem weißen Blatt startet.


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2017)

Die neue Hardware ist unumgänglich, wenn zu einer HTML5 Webvisu gewechselt werden soll(ich kenne zumindest keinen funktionierende alternative auf wagocontrollern) 

Eine Konvertierung eines 2.3 Projekts nach 3.5 bzw. E!Cockpit ist mitsamt der Visualisierung möglich. Ich habe dazu ein Vorgehen entwickelt, mit dem 2.3er Projekte in ca 2 Stunden konvertiert werden können. Danach ist noch ca eine Stunde Nacharbeit von Nöten, um das Projekt an ein paar E!Cockpitspezifiche Dinge anzupassen. 

Falls hier jemand Tipps zur Konvertierung mitsamt Visum brauch bitte ich um PN, da die Lösung zu entwickeln relativ höher Aufwand war und zusammen mit unserem Wagogebietsvergreter entwickelt wurde. Daher möchte ich das hier noch einfach so schreiben. 

............................................................................


----------



## Tiktal (22 März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

es ist ja eher eine grundsätzliche Geschichte. Es wäre nur kundenfreundlich wenn WAGO sich dazu mehr Gedanken machen würde wie -neue Hardware-. Schließlich sind die Kontroller und die Visu´s auch in kleinen Betrieben verbaut, die nicht "mal eben" einen neuen Kontroller sich beschaffen wollen/können, weil die Visu nicht mehr läuft....

Gruß

Onno


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2017)

Da kann ich dir nur Zustimmen. Wago stellt hier eine .exe zur Verfügung mit der die Webvisu ohne Browser geöffnet werden kann. Das halte ich allerdings für keine akzeptable Lösung, dabei jedem Visunutzer die .exe Vorhanden sein muss 
(und die .exe glaube ich auch noch als Admin ausgeführt werden muss????).

Es wäre sehr wünschenswert, wenn WAGO z.B. auf der Basis des oben schon erwähnten Projekts mit der HTML5 Webvisu:


> Weil ich betreff dieser Problematik auch ein wenig Recherchiere,
> hat diese Projekt schon mal wer eingesetzt?
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/?source=navbar
> 
> Von allen Varianten die man so kennt, scheint das bisher mit die Interssanteste zu sein.


eine Lösung anbieten würden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2017)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Die neue Hardware ist unumgänglich, wenn zu einer HTML5 Webvisu gewechselt werden soll(ich kenne zumindest keinen funktionierende alternative auf wagocontrollern)



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, da es durchaus eine Alternative gibt:

Grundsätzliches zur Zukunft der WebVisu auf WAGO Controllern

Trotzdem muss man es WAGO ankreiden, dass sie hier ihre
Anwender im Stich lassen – es wäre ja durchaus ein Weg 
für Wago, das bei Ininet zu lizenzieren und dem Kunden
anzubieten ...


----------



## Tiktal (22 März 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man es WAGO ankreiden, dass sie hier ihre
> Anwender im Stich lassen – es wäre ja durchaus ein Weg
> für Wago, das bei Ininet zu lizenzieren und dem Kunden
> anzubieten ...



Wie sie es auch mit der WAGO App getan haben, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, basiert diese auf der SpiderControll-APP. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht...


----------



## MSB (22 März 2017)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Die neue Hardware ist unumgänglich, wenn zu einer HTML5 Webvisu gewechselt werden soll(ich kenne zumindest keinen funktionierende alternative auf wagocontrollern)
> Eine Konvertierung eines 2.3 Projekts nach 3.5 bzw. E!Cockpit ist mitsamt der Visualisierung möglich. Ich habe dazu ein Vorgehen entwickelt, mit dem 2.3er Projekte in ca 2 Stunden konvertiert werden können. Danach ist noch ca eine Stunde Nacharbeit von Nöten, um das Projekt an ein paar E!Cockpitspezifiche Dinge anzupassen.
> Falls hier jemand Tipps zur Konvertierung mitsamt Visum brauch bitte ich um PN, da die Lösung zu entwickeln relativ höher Aufwand war und zusammen mit unserem Wagogebietsvergreter entwickelt wurde. Daher möchte ich das hier noch einfach so schreiben.



Ich akzeptiere die Tatsache, das du das hier nicht einfach so öffentlich schreiben willst.
Nicht akzeptieren muss ich aber die Tatsache, das es seitens Wago keine offizielle Lösung/Anwendungshinweis etc. gibt.

Vom Support wird man sinngemäß mit "Ist halt so" abgespeist, und DAS ist nicht in Ordnung.
Der Support äußert sich auch nicht zu Alternativen, weder zu guten noch schlechteren.

Und die Tatsache das du das scheinbar mit akzeptablen Aufwand geschafft hast, macht das Verhalten von Wago im Grunde genommen nur noch unprofessioneller.


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2017)

Hierzu kann ich noch sagen, dass wir eine Detaillierte allgemeingültige Beschreibung an Wago gegeben habe wie das vorgehen zur konvertirung ist. Auch explizit mit dem Hinweis diese Beschreibung selbst zu Testen vielleicht an manchen Stellen noch zu vereinfachen und als Anwendungshinweis herauszugeben. 

Wir möchten hier nur nicht in irgeneine Lage kommen, dass vielleicht irgendetwas nich funktioniert und dass Über den Support evtl. An uns zurückfallt. 

Daher habe ich auch kein Problem damit die Beschreibung Privat herauszugeben. Als Beispiel ohne jegliche Garantien dass es nicht doch noch irgenwelche Probleme bezüglich der Lauffähigkeit des Projekts gibt. Dass hier von Wago oder3S keinerlei Hilfestellung in Form eines Anwendungshinweises jommt ist sehr sxhade


----------



## Rewe2000 (22 März 2017)

Hallo,

das mit dem Umstellen auf neue Hardware ist sicherlich möglich, für mich als Privat-Anwender aber ziemlich bitter, da ich mir meinen 750-880 Controller erst vor ca. 1 Jahr gekauft habe. Dass ein Leben ohne JAVA möglich ist, wird mit der WAGO-APP unter Android gezeigt, diese funktioniert eigentlich prima. Genau so eine Möglichkeit würde auch für einen PC ausreichen.

Ich würde ja gerne einige Euro für eine neue Software (WAGO oder 3S) investieren wenn damit ein Zugriff für die nächsten Jahre auf den Controller möglich wäre, aber ich habe in diese Richtung leider keine Nachfolgeprodukte bei den beiden Herstellern gefunden (eCokpit und CodeSys 3 sollen ja für 750-880 nicht möglich sein).

*Ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, dass sich WAGO zu dieser Problematik noch offiziell äußert, da diese Produkte ja immer noch zu bestellen sind. Da ich bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit WAGO und 3S gemacht habe, stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt. Sollte von Seiten des Herstellers nicht beabsichtigt werden hier einen Ersatz für JAVA anzubieten, so wäre diese Info zwar bitter aber wenigstens ehrlich.*

Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion über für und wieder von WAGO Produkten vom Zaun brechen, ich wollte mit diesem Thread lediglich die JAVA Problematik bei älteren Controllern beleuchten. Auch bei vielen Steuerungen anderer Hersteller ist der WEB-Zugriff über Java realisiert, auch hier wird es zukünftig ähnliche gelagerte Probleme geben. 

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2017)

Dazu gibt es eine .exe

Die kann beim wagosupport angefragt werden. 
Da wird dann die IP in einer Konfig angegeben und man kann sich direkt mit der webvisu verbinden ohne nen browser


----------



## Rewe2000 (23 März 2017)

Hallo -J-E-,

davon höre ich wirklich das Erste Mal, dass es so etwas gibt .
Da wäre genau das was ich suche, um von JAVA weg zu kommen. Der WEB-Zugriff wäre dann zwar ohne diese *.EXE nicht mehr ohne JAVA möglich, aber damit könnte ich leben.

Hast du dieses Programm selbst im Einsatz?
Wenn ja, muss hierzu die VISU angepasst werden oder läuft das 1:1 zu Java?

Werde morgen mal mit WAGO telefonieren und dann hier kurz berichten.

Vielen Dank für die Info
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## -J-E- (23 März 2017)

Hi, 
habs gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Du brauchst mit der Datei keinen Browser mehr. Es muss aber JAVA auf dem Rechner installiert sein. Es wird die Original Webvisu angezeigt wie das vorher im Browser auch war.


Hier kann das bei Wago heruntergeladen werden:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...-de&lang=de#appnotedetails4650371877443415312

'WebvisuUpdateJVM(7u51).zip' muss heruntergeladen werden.

Wenn das ganze entpackt ist sind auch Anwendungshinweise dabei.

Achtung: Darauf achten, dass in der 'webclient_conf.ini' die Einstellungen und die URL richtig sind und dass 'webvisu.bat' der Pfad zur JAVA Installation passt. Ggf den Pfad zum jre anpassen.

Im deutchen Anwendungshinwei(A500690) geht es auf Seite 18 '*2: JAVA Virtual Machine (JVM) 

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Das JAVA-Applet direkt mit der JVM starten. 
[/FONT][/FONT]'

 mit der Erklärung zur Standalone Webvisu los


Gruß JE


----------



## Rewe2000 (24 März 2017)

Hallo JE,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Diesen Anwendungshinweis habe ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal geladen und die Java Dateien auf den Controllern selbst aktualisiert. Irgendwie habe ich überlesen, dass damit auch ein Zugriff alleine auf die WEBVisu der Controller möglich ist.

Der Zugriff auf die Webvisu des Controllers erfogt ohne Probleme, wie im Anwendungshinweis beschrieben, dies ist zumindes eine Alternative bis sich jemand in Richtung HTML5 "erbarmt" und für die "alten" Controller da was programmiert. 

Ich hatte ja gehofft es würde irgend etwas ohne JAVA von WAGO geben, aber damit sind wir zumindest nicht von einem Browser abhängig.

Danke nochmals für den Tipp.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Tiktal (24 März 2017)

Auch von mir besten Dank dafür.
Es ist sicherlich nicht die Eleganteste, aber es ist eine Lösung.

Werde trotzdem immer mal wieder das Thema pushen.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Tiktal (2 Mai 2017)

*schieb*




Gruß

Onno


----------



## saar1and (25 Oktober 2018)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Hi,
> habs gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Du brauchst mit der Datei keinen Browser mehr. Es muss aber JAVA auf dem Rechner installiert sein. Es wird die Original Webvisu angezeigt wie das vorher im Browser auch war.
> 
> 
> ...



Kann jmd die verlinkte Datei hochladen der Link funktioniert nicht MFG.


----------



## Rewe2000 (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo JE,

versuch mal: https://www.wago.com/de/d/APP_a500690

der o.g. Link wurde anscheinend geändert.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## tomrey (11 Januar 2019)

-J-E- schrieb:


> u brauchst mit der Datei keinen Browser mehr. Es muss aber JAVA auf dem Rechner installiert sein. Es wird die Original Webvisu angezeigt wie das vorher im Browser auch war.
> 
> 
> Hier kann das bei Wago heruntergeladen werden:
> ...



Hi all,
ich muß das alte Thema nochmal herausholen, da ich die "webvisu.bat"-Lösung seit geraumer Zeit unter Win7 nutze aber diese jetzt auf Linux (Debian) in ein shell-script portieren möchte.
Ich bekomme aber den Programmaufruf:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\bin\java" -classpath .; "C:\Program Files(x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_60\lib\rt.jar" ;minml.jar;webvisu.jar webvisu.WebVisuFrame
auf der Konsole nicht hin, vermutlich reichen meine Java-Linux-Kenntnisse nicht.
Ich habe versucht:
/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java -cp .;"/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/rt.jar" ;minml.jar ;webvisu.jar webvisu.WebVisuFrame
aber als Antwort kommt nur die java-Syntax.

Hat jemand die 2.3er webvisu unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht?
Zusatzfrage: Hat jemand schon Codesys 2.3 als Entwicklungsumgebung unter Linux/Wine zum Laufen gebracht?
Dank + Gruß


----------



## tomrey (7 März 2019)

update:
Inspiriert von einer Win7-Lösung mit Portableapps FF 52, habe ich es selbst hinbekommen mit einer portablen Installation von Firfefox ESR 52 wie hier beschrieben:
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Portable_Firefox/
Diese nutzt die systemweite Installation vom Iced-tea-plugin.
Ich nutze sie ausschließlich für die Visu, ansonstan die "normale" FF-Installation.
Lediglich die Fonts sehen etwas seltsam aus und Umlaute werden nicht dargestellt.
Vielleicht hilft das jemanden mit der gleichen Herausforderung


----------



## V.I.D. (13 März 2019)

@tomery

Ich hab bei mir auch den FF ESR laufen mitt dem Iced.tea-plugin und lass auf dem PI die Visu von CodeSys 2.3 darstellen.
Hier habe ich nur das Problem, dass sich die Visu-Datstelling im FF irgendwann "aufhängt" nicht mehr aktualliesiert.
Konntest Du das auch beobachten ? Ich habe noch keine Lösung dafür.


----------



## tomrey (15 März 2019)

Hi VID,
sorry, daß es etwas gedauert hat. Nein, habe ich nicht beobachtet, allerdings läuft bei mir die Visu im FF nur sporadisch, wenn ich was bedienen oder sehen will.
Ansonsten fiele mir ein, den FF zu reloaden, dafür gibt es auch ein addon reload every... o.ä.
LG


----------



## V.I.D. (15 März 2019)

Hallo tomrey,
danke für den Hinweis, dann werd ich mal schaun ob ich da was find.
Sonst hätte ich noch gedacht das mit einem Cronjob zu machen, nur das mit dem FF automatisch in Vollbild wollte auch nicht. Scheint auf dem Pi nicht so zu wollen, oder ich kann´s nicht.
MfG


----------



## tnentwig (18 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch das Problem und stößt über Google auf diesen Foreneintrag.

Für diejenigen, die einen Wago Controller mit Wago-I/O-Pro bzw. Codesys V2.3 Applikation besitzen und eine dazugehörige Webvisualisierung in modernen (auch mobilen) Browsern anzeigen wollen, habe ich eine Alternative mithilfe moderner Javascript Frameworks erstellt. 

Die Applikation sowie ein Howto kann unter https://github.com/tnentwig/WebVisu gefunden werden.

Die auf Github als implementiert markierten Elemente weisen den gleichen Funktionsumfang wie im Javaapplet auf. Sollten dennoch Probleme oder Fehler auftreten, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung per Email oder das Anlegen eines Issues auf Github freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Tristan Nentwig

tristan.nentwig@googlemail.com


----------



## PaladurSPS (28 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hört sich Interessant an. 

Hat es jemand schon realisiert und damit Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gruß
Eddi


----------



## Matze001 (28 Februar 2020)

Ich werd es mal testen. 

Aktuell nutze ich die Wago Webvisu App am Handy ... 

Das tut auch - nur hätte ich auch gern was am PC

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## gravieren (1 März 2020)

Da gibt es noch das hier  :

https://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/


Gruß Karl


----------



## tnentwig (2 März 2020)

Hallo Karl,

ja deine genannte Möglichkeit kenne ich auch. Sie unterstützt in der letzten Version R102 im Trunk allerdings nur eine kleinere Untermenge der Funktionalitäten. Gruppenelemente wie Bargraph, Tachometer, Slider und Histogram werden dort nur sehr rudimentär oder gar nicht unterstützt. Ebenso wie z.B. Bewegungsvariablen von Elementen, abgesehen von "left" und "right". 
Weil meine Visu nicht wie dort aus einem Canvas Element besteht, sondern die einzelnen Visuelemente mit React als DOM-Elemente im Browser eingefügt werden, sieht die Visu bei höherauflösenden Bildschirmen auch ein wenig besser aus 

Gruß Tristan


----------



## ewilli (17 März 2020)

bei mir auf dem Win10 PC lauft der IE 11 ohne Probleme mit dem Java plugin
somit funktioniert auch die Webvisu


----------



## rebi78 (17 Dezember 2021)

Rewe2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Reinhard 
Wie hast du denn den Füllstand in Deiner Visu hingebracht? Sieht so aus ob der sich mit dem Wasserstand verändert?
lg reinhard


----------



## Rewe2000 (17 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Reinhard,

ich verwende am PC für die WEBVisu keinen Webbrowser mehr, sondern nur die Java JVM, wie im Anwendungshinweis von WAGO https://www.wago.com/de/d/16083 beschrieben. Am Handy (Android) nur die WAGO App.

Ich bin damit seit einigen Jahren bestens zufrieden und es wird alles angezeigt.

Gruß Reinhard


----------

